# [SOLVED] Cannot Open .doc Files With Windows 8



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought a new DEC computer running Windows 8 to replace my XP computer that died. I have some .doc files that were created on the XP machine that are needed but I cannot open them on the W8 machine. I have tried Notepad and Wordpad. They open it but it is gibberish.

Microsoft Works says "it cannot open it because format may not be supported by any of the installed converters, or the file may be corrupt." 

I doubt it is corrupt because none of my .doc file can be opened. What should I do? Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## easymike29 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Cannot Open .doc Files With Windows 8*

Apache OpenOffice or LibreOffice will open .doc files. Both are free.
Otherwise you will need Microsoft Office for big dollars.

Gene


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Cannot Open .doc Files With Windows 8*

Microsoft.com > How to obtain the latest Word viewer (free).


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Cannot Open .doc Files With Windows 8*

Thanks again fellas. I went to MS and obtained word viewer. All is fine now.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Cannot Open .doc Files With Windows 8*

Good to hear the problem's been resolved. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

